

Craigslist shuts down "adult services" worldwide - abraham
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/12/craigslist-shuts-down-adult-services-worldwide.ars

======
iwwr
I'm pretty sure you can take out personals ads in most newspapers. Craigslist
is receiving undue heat for something that has been going on for a long while.

Requiring identification and moderator verification is something no newspaper
and potentially no other website is going to do.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Agreed. Craigslist didn't invent sex-for-sale, and they may be no more
responsible for it than the internet.

Its futile to try to stem it - folks will just list it under 'pets' or some
such.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
As somebody famous was quoted in Victorian England: Sure its going on. Just
not in the street where it scares the horses.

Or some such. Anyway, yes they should remove the category. No its not going to
go away.

